# Friday Night On-Road Racing Moonachie NJ



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

Great News, 

This is for the people out there who are looking to run 1/12 scale pan car or 1/18 scale RC18R. There is a In-Door track in Moonachie NJ. There is a good turnout on friday nights About 15 to 20 People and the series run 5-weeks at a time. great guys and lots of fun. 

www.xtremercaddicts.com for more info or 201-729-9500


----------



## san. (Dec 2, 2008)

What's up Chris? Who's running 18th scale now a days? Spoke to Bea the other day, he was telling me he runs his 10th and Pan up there. Tell everyone I said hi!


----------



## lutach (Oct 3, 2006)

I had fun Friday night and I'll be there again for more racing.


----------

